# Lost AMMO CAN /w gear inside



## mattsglick (Mar 1, 2009)

recently lost a white 30 MM Ammo can outside Moab, near Hole In" in the Rock. Fell off trailer The can was painted white, also had BD MegaMid Tent, Specialized Shoes and bike shorts inside. Also lost 2 PFD's. Please call 970 799 1826 if found. have reward.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Ouch, that's got to hurt, probably more so for the guy who runs over it doing 70.


----------

